# Favorite Disney Movies?



## kayley123 (May 20, 2010)

**Shoot, I see I listed One Hundred & One Dalmatians twice! Can I edit that?**
	***EDITED! "Live Action/Mixed Disney" instead!***

*Since we finally have news of the Disney Villains collection...How about a poll? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*
	What are your favorites, and why? Vote, and/or make a list! The poll is just for fun (only 15 options, so its not really too accurate or anything).
	If anyone's interested in doing a disney character survey, let me know!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I made one years ago, using *some of* the Monomyth Hero Template (Joseph Campbell). Favorite Villains anyone? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




	Feel free to throw in Pixar ones, or just animated movies (Miyazaki?), or mixed ones (Who Framed Roger Rabbit, Mary Poppins, Bedknobs and Broomsticks, Pete's Dragon...), or just old ones that are all live-action (That Darn Cat, Herbie/The Love Bug, Parent Trap, Freaky Friday, Absent-Minded Professor, Apple Dumpling Gang, Old Yeller, etc.)

	This is my list (for the sake of simplicity, I'm leaving out Pixar and live-action ones). I have some here that I didn't even list in the poll, since I think some of my favorites aren't the more popular ones (like Hercules & Hunchback).

	Favorite Disney Movies (ranked, pretty much):
	1. Beauty and the Beast
	2. Aladdin
	3. Mulan
	4. The Lion King
	5. The Hunchback of Notre Dame (okay, I know this one isn't that popular, but the music is really really good!)
	6. Hercules (It's just so funny, I love James Woods as Hades and Megara isn't a typical love interest, I can't resist, it has to be on the list even though its REALLY REALLY FREAKING INACCURATE)
	7. The Jungle Book--a classic, great music, great characters...my favorite from when I was little
	8. Robin Hood--so I'm a sucker for hero stories...

  	EDIT--1/14/2012  returning to this list after a year and a half...the top 3 are now basically set.  Perhaps for all-time. 
  	Favorite Disney Movies (ranked, pretty much):
	1. Beauty and the Beast
  	2. The Hunchback of Notre Dame (okay, I've decided the music for this one pretty much elevates it to #2.  Can't help it, I love the music so much.)
	3. Aladdin (needs one more good song...the ones it has are great especially A Whole New World and One Jump Ahead, but just needs 1 more...)
  	Things are hazy from here on...not sure about rankings
	4. Mulan
	5. The Jungle Book--a classic, great music, great characters...my favorite from when I was little
  	6. Hercules (It's just so funny, I love James Woods as Hades and Megara isn't a typical love interest, I can't resist, it has to be on the list even though its REALLY REALLY FREAKING INACCURATE)
	7. The Lion King?
	8. Robin Hood--so I'm a sucker for hero stories...

	Just to remind you of some more:
	-The Swan Princess
	-Anastasia (Fox)
	-Quest for Camelot (Warner Bros)

	Other Disney:
	-*Gasp* I forgot...
	-Dumbo (Have YOU seen an elephant fly?)
	-The Great Mouse Detective
	-Lady & the Tramp
	-Oliver & Company
	-The Fox & the Hound
	-The Aristocats
	-The Black Cauldron
	-The Rescuers
	-The Rescuers Down Under
	-The Emperor's New Groove
	-Tarzan
	-The Sword in the Stone
	-Finding Nemo

	I haven't actually seen all of Toy Story, and I haven't really seen anything newer than Tarzan (Though I've heard the Emperor's New Groove is really good. I want to see that one!) The only one I've seen that I haven't really liked is Toy Story...for some reason I just never ever got into that one.
	But there's also Dinosaur, Treasure Planet...

  	EDIT:  Seen The Emperor's New Groove and it's fine--not the best, but good to see; maybe rewatch a couple times.  I love the Tom Jones, and wish there was more music.  It would probably rise on my list if it had more music.
  	Also saw Tangled and The Princess & The Frog, and liked both quite a bit--more than I expected from both of them.  There are a lot of problems I see though, and I need to wait awhile and rewatch both to see if they'll be lasting favorites or not.


----------



## vintageroses (May 20, 2010)

HAHA I wanted to select them all! I love disney movies, most of them! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My list (I'm just shooting out names, so in no order)
1. Mulan
2. Toy story
3. Beauty & the beast
4. Cinderella 
5. Little Mermaid
6. Lion King
7. Alice in the Wonderland!
6. Aladdin
8. Finding Nemo
9. Up! (oh wait is this pixar? i think it is)
10. The parent trap!!!!
11. Enchanted <3

okays i should stop, i think the list is un-ending!How can anyone not love Disney!


----------



## kayley123 (May 20, 2010)

Hahaha!  You wouldn't believe how long it took me to really list mine in order; I agonized over it somewhat; it took more soul-searching than is really healthy for someone who is 24 years old 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







.

And I nearly always forget about the all-live-action ones, like That Darn Cat or Freaky Friday or The Absent-Minded Professor, even though I watched them constantly when I was little.


----------



## vintageroses (May 20, 2010)

^^ HAHA I'm 22 this year so no diff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I refuse to put them in order, I'll take 10 hours! HAHA but i know my 1st fav disney movie was def 'parent trap' my sister & i watched it a million times & never got bored!


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (May 20, 2010)

2. Aladdin!! I still remember seeing this in the movie theater when i was 6 or 7 and i fell in love with the story line and the characters.  I still love the songs til this day. Plus Aboo is the bestest monkey ever


----------



## LMD84 (May 20, 2010)

hhhmmm we have this discussion at work all the time! so my list is easy to make! we also have lists of who would we want as our best friend!

my faves are

1-beauty and the beast
2- aladdin
3- little mermaid
4- lilo and stich
5- toy story





 i could watch disney movies all day long! seriously!!


----------



## vintageroses (May 20, 2010)

^^ hehe funnnn! & yes I could watch all day long too! Imagine if we had a specktra meeting at a cinema watching disney movies & playing with makeup. OMG DREAM LIFE?! HAHA


----------



## kayley123 (May 20, 2010)

When Disney Villains comes out, we should all get our stuff, then sit in front of the TV, put in a bunch of Disney movies, and play!


----------



## vintageroses (May 20, 2010)

^^ Uh huh! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They should have a Disney Princess collection (or not) I'll go so crazy! HAHA maybe it's good they don't have it


----------



## LittleMaryJane (May 20, 2010)

I'm not a huge Disney fan. I do LOVE Aladdin and the Little Mermaid though. I could still watch those over and over. Been my favorites since I was little.


----------



## obscuria (May 20, 2010)

I love mulan. And you reminded me that I have Hercules on DVD, gonna watch it today! haha


----------



## kayley123 (May 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LittleMaryJane* 

 
_I'm not a huge Disney fan. I do LOVE Aladdin and the Little Mermaid though. I could still watch those over and over. Been my favorites since I was little._

 
Hehe yes, its not for everyone, but I think most people have a soft spot for at least one or two of them.


----------



## kayley123 (May 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vintageroses* 

 
_^^ Uh huh! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They should have a Disney Princess collection (or not) I'll go so crazy! HAHA maybe it's good they don't have it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It would be so perfect to go with the Villains Collection but I kinda doubt they'd give it to us right away.  I think they might do one eventually though (...anniversary?...why am I already thinking ahead to 2011?????)


----------



## kayley123 (May 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *obscuria* 

 
_I love mulan. And you reminded me that I have Hercules on DVD, gonna watch it today! haha_

 
Hehe yes, Mulan for the Asian girls!  (Well, Jasmine is Asian--Persian?  Indian?--too but its not quite the same.)
Hehehe Hercules cracks me up with the horrible inaccuracy ("Zeus and Hera wept..."--Uh, no, Hera hated him...and she's NOT his mother...when I heard they were making it, I knew they wouldn't be able to stick very close to the mythology...they actually pretty much gloss over most of the "labors" during "Zero to Hero" which is a little odd when you think about it, but oh well...and really he should be "Heracles" since they use the Greek names for all the other characters, since "Hercules" is the Romanization of it...) BUT, it is still a fun story, and I like Meg, and Phil, and Hades is just hilarious.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (May 20, 2010)

oooh I love Disney, I will forever be a little girl and adore princess' 

This took a while but here are my faves in order:

*1. Beauty and the Beast* - mainly coz I loved Belle for being pretty and intelligent at the same time..she's the one I always related to. Also, I loved the message of the movie and how she loved the Beast even though he was imperfect. Great stuff to teach the kids 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*2. Aladdin* - loved this one! Abu is one of my fave characters ever...and Jaffar is so badass, an incredible vilain. Jasmin is also so exotic and had the most beautiful eyes...I also thought Aladdin was the funniest Disney movie.

*3. Little Mermaid* - mostly coz of Ursula and the soundtrack of this movie. I read the story of lil mermaid as a kid before the movie came out and cried for hours. I was glad the Disney version was happier.

*4. Sleeping Beauty* - oh how I love this movie, I must have watched it 100 times as a kid. I love the three fairies, they were hilarious, and who can forget about Maleficient! The scene with the two kings drinking is still my fave Disney scene ever!

*5. Cinderella* - just coz this is the one I prob watched first, I can't even remember how old I was...and this is THE Disney classic to me. Cinderella's dress rocks!

I didn't really like Lion King when I first watched it. I think I loved the ones with actual princess in them, lol! I watched it again when I was older and liked it much more.

Great idea for a thread btw


----------



## Shadowy Lady (May 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kayley123* 

 
_Hehe yes, Mulan for the Asian girls! (Well, Jasmine is Asian--Persian? Indian?--too but its not quite the same.)_

 
The original story of Aladdin is from the 1001 Nights book which was told by a Persian Queen (Shahrzad) to his King (Shahryar) so she'll entertain him at night and prevent him from killing her. The original story of Aladdin narrated by Shahrzad was based in China. The Disney version happens in Iraq of today, which makes Jasmine an Arabian Princess (rather than a Persian one). Jasmine is absolutely gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm very passionate about the 1001 Nights obviousely as I am Persian. I wish Disney made another one of the stories into a movie, maybe Ali Baba? The lead female in that story is a very sexy character...


----------



## purrtykitty (May 20, 2010)

My absolute favorite is Beauty and the Beast.  I also really love The Little Mermaid, Aladdin, and the Lion King...movies from my childhood.  The Fantasias are a favorite because of the music and the visual interpretations.

I like pretty much all the Disney movies.


----------



## peachsuns (May 20, 2010)

Not on the list, but I LOVE Monsters, Inc.


----------



## LMD84 (May 20, 2010)

oooohhh the lion king.... the's in my top 10.... really i love all disney movies... apart from dumbo. i have no interest in that at all.... liked it as a child... but not anymore.

not many people have mentioned bambi! that's a cute but sad film!


----------



## xxMiSsMaKeUpxx (May 20, 2010)

Cinderella and Beauty & the Beast!


----------



## kayley123 (May 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_The original story of Aladdin is from the 1001 Nights book which was told by a Persian Queen (Shahrzad) to his King (Shahryar) so she'll entertain him at night and prevent him from killing her. The original story of Aladdin narrated by Shahrzad was based in China. The Disney version happens in Iraq of today, which makes Jasmine an Arabian Princess (rather than a Persian one). Jasmine is absolutely gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm very passionate about the 1001 Nights obviousely as I am Persian. I wish Disney made another one of the stories into a movie, maybe Ali Baba? The lead female in that story is a very sexy character..._

 
Ah, I knew it was one of the 1001 Nights stories but I didn't know it was set in China...and I didn't know that the Disney "Agrabah" is Iraq...I just sort of gave a guess, sorry!  Present-day Iran was Persia at some point, right?  And have you seen either of the Aladdin sequels?  (They probably totally screwed up the story, but the "40 Thieves" make an appearance in the 3rd Aladdin movie).

Oh, has anyone seen any sequels?  The only ones I feel are any good are *sort-of* The Lion King 2 (it has some pretty good songs, though not nearly as good as most Disney soundtracks) and actually BOTH of the Aladdin sequels.  I know a lot of people think Return of Jafar is the one exception to the sequels-are-terrible rule, but the production values went WAY down in that one, even I can tell the animation isn't very good (and I know very little about animation).  That, and, while Dan Castellaneta did a good job of filling in for Robin Williams, Liz Callaway (who replaced Lea Salonga as the singing voice of Jasmine) really wasn't very good.  Still, it was a good movie, though not as good as the original.
For the 3rd one (Aladdin & the King of Thieves) the production values went WAY up (probably because Robin Williams came back), and Liz Callaway did a much better job of singing for Jasmine.  I think they gave Robin Williams a little bit too much free rein...BUT John Rhys-Davies (I know he's done a TON of stuff, Victor/Victoria...but I suppose most notably-lately--Gimli in LOTR) is Cassim (Aladdin's dad); and Jerry Orbach (who I LOVE!  I wish he was still alive...he was the father in Dirty Dancing, Detective Briscoe in Law & Order...but ALSO the voice of Lumiere in Beauty & the Beast, and was on Broadway in Chicago, Annie Get Your Gun, and The Fantasticks--and more--in his younger days) is Sa'luk, the villain.  (I AM a musicals freak, and I am an instant fan of any actor who can sing without being mostly auto-tuned.)  He doesn't do any singing in the 3rd movie, but I find it funny that Lumiere is also Sa'luk.
And then there's Pocahontas 2--OH, I'm missing that one!  Pocahontas!  Sorry guys!  Well, Pocahontas...there's another story that's been Disney-ized, but there are good things about it--Mel Gibson as John Smith is a pretty darn good singer!...and it shows even more when they re-released it with "If I Never Knew You" added back in (well, the pop version already plays during the credits, but it wasn't actually in the movie until they re-released the whatever anniversary DVD edition...)...and I really really like the duet love song that plays at the end/credits of Pocahontas 2, "Between Two Worlds."  (It's Billy Zane singing, apparently!  At least according to the credits...he's pretty good, too!  And holding his own with Judy Kuhn, which is pretty impressive).

Okay, now that I've bored you all with tons of trivia....

Anybody like the sequels?  Hate them?  Anybody like/dislike the added songs (the other one I know of:  "Human Again" in Beauty and the Beast)


----------



## kayley123 (May 20, 2010)

Um...can you tell I know way too much about Disney movies?  And musicals?


----------



## LMD84 (May 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kayley123* 

 
_Um...can you tell I know way too much about Disney movies?  And musicals?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_

 
yes but we love you for it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 we can be disney geeks together!


----------



## kayley123 (May 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_yes but we love you for it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 we can be disney geeks together!_

 
Awww, thank you!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (May 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kayley123* 

 
_Ah, I knew it was one of the 1001 Nights stories but I didn't know it was set in China...and I didn't know that the Disney "Agrabah" is Iraq...I just sort of gave a guess, sorry! Present-day Iran was Persia at some point, right? And have you seen either of the Aladdin sequels? (They probably totally screwed up the story, but the "40 Thieves" make an appearance in the 3rd Aladdin movie).
_

 
lol, no worries 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 there's always confusion with the "1001 Nights" as it's also called the "Arabian Nights". The stories were told by a Persian Princess but at the time Persian Empire (current day Iran as you guessed) was under Arab occupation and hence all books had to be written in Arabic instead of Persian. 

I know I watched the sequels too and I saw how the 40 Thieves randomly appear lol! I really want an Ali Baba movie though, that'd be awesome! I'm not generally a fan of sequels. I'm glad they didn't do one for Beauty and the Beast, it would totally ruined that movie for me. Look what happened to Shrek!! They did like 20 sequels for it


----------



## kayley123 (May 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_lol, no worries 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 there's always confusion with the "1001 Nights" as it's also called the "Arabian Nights". The stories were told by a Persian Princess but at the time Persian Empire (current day Iran as you guessed) was under Arab occupation and hence all books had to be written in Arabic instead of Persian. 

I know I watched the sequels too and I saw how the 40 Thieves randomly appear lol! I really want an Ali Baba movie though, that'd be awesome! I'm not generally a fan of sequels. I'm glad they didn't do one for Beauty and the Beast, it would totally ruined that movie for me. Look what happened to Shrek!! They did like 20 sequels for it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Heh I actually liked Shrek 2 more than Shrek (less gross-out humor); but I agree...though they DID do Beauty & the Beast:  An Enchanted Christmas which I never saw because it's ridiculous...the Beast is still a Beast, so it must happen somewhere _within_ Beauty & the Beast (a movie in the middle of the movie?).  Then again, the Aladdin TV series must happen somewhere in between the movies...and in the Little Mermaid TV series, Ariel's still a mermaid, so all of those have to be prequels to the movie itself.  (I realize it wouldn't be much of a series if she wasn't still a mermaid, and stuff like that, but its still a little funny).
I'm not bothering to see Shrek 3 or 4 or whatever they're up to now.


----------



## LMD84 (May 20, 2010)

i remember watching those aladdin cartoons and little mermaid ones on staurday mornings on tv! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 as a kid i loved them. but at work we have the disney channel and we watch them and they're pretty terrible. they even have lilo and stich ones


----------



## vintageroses (May 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kayley123* 

 
_It would be so perfect to go with the Villains Collection but I kinda doubt they'd give it to us right away.  I think they might do one eventually though (...anniversary?...why am I already thinking ahead to 2011?????)_

 
HAHA yesss I would LOVE for that! hehes. OMG i love Disney! who doesn't!


----------



## sinergy (May 21, 2010)

my absolute fave of all time is 

*Sleeping Beauty* : I just loved the story and Maleficent was to me the best villain ever, she was creepy and kind of pretty, powerful and c'mon a dragon! Aurora was everything good and sweet and Prince Phillip was a major hottie. I loved the fairies and I used to twirl around my room with my ken doll singing "i know you..i walked with you once upon a dream....." 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*the little mermaid* : the first time i watched a cartoon called the little mermaid was when i was pretty young and it was closer to the original hans christen anderson story..with the mermaid named marina and in the end she jumps off a boat or something..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ANYHOO...yea so when the disney one came out i was scared to watch it hahaha thought she was going to die! but the soundtrack was awesome, the characters were so fun and this is just a classic i love love love it. 

*Aladdin *cause jasmin was so beautiful and i loved the story..I am a big reader and was awed by the 'Arabian Nights' stories also and was so excited that this story was made into a movie. 
*
Robin Hood *again being a reader seeing stories ive actually loved and enjoyed brought to the screen was always a big thing for me. i used to have a crush on this particular robin hood, being a fox and all..love is blind people!!! especially to a 7/8 yr old! 

*Alice in Wonderland *again read the story loved the cartoon..this was one of the first ones besides the Ichobod Crain one that scared the crap out of me as a kid. It was so wierd but I couldnt stop watching. 

*The Journey of Natty Gann*....OMG! loved this so much! and John Cusak, heelllloooo! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*
Newsies* cause i loved to sing and dance! 


also in my top faves are Mulan, Toy Story, Hercules, Pirates of the Carribean, Peter Pan and Sword in the Stone


----------



## kaliraksha (May 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sinergy* 

 
_my absolute fave of all time is 

*Sleeping Beauty* : I just loved the story and Maleficent was to me the best villain ever, she was creepy and kind of pretty, powerful and c'mon a dragon! Aurora was everything good and sweet and Prince Phillip was a major hottie. I loved the fairies and I used to twirl around my room with my ken doll singing "i know you..i walked with you once upon a dream....." 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*the little mermaid* : the first time i watched a cartoon called the little mermaid was when i was pretty young and it was closer to the original hans christen anderson story..with the mermaid named marina and in the end she jumps off a boat or something..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ANYHOO...yea so when the disney one came out i was scared to watch it hahaha thought she was going to die! but the soundtrack was awesome, the characters were so fun and this is just a classic i love love love it. 

*Aladdin *cause jasmin was so beautiful and i loved the story..I am a big reader and was awed by the 'Arabian Nights' stories also and was so excited that this story was made into a movie. 

*Alice in Wonderland *again read the story loved the cartoon..this was one of the first ones besides the Ichobod Crain one that scared the crap out of me as a kid. It was so wierd but I couldnt stop watching._

 
^ It's like you took all of this out of my head! I have eerily similar tastes and reasons that the above are some of my favorites. Perhaps because I've also always been a big reader and read Hans Christen Anderson, Arabian Nights, and Lewis Caroll as a kid. 

I would have to add Fantasia for me... but maybe because I use to put it on in the background and fall asleep and I was a bit of an orchestra geek 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I also voted for Beauty and the Beast. The music! I've never gotten over how beautiful the ceiling when the dance begins is... most beautiful animation I had seen at that age.


----------



## kayley123 (May 21, 2010)

*Pirates of the Caribbean!*  I do love the first one!  (2 and 3.....not so much.)

I really love the animation style of *Sleeping Beauty*...that weird Pre-Renaissance style is awesome; and so different from anything else they did...


----------



## LMD84 (May 22, 2010)

yes pirates is awesome! i did quite enjoy the 2nd one but the 3rd was very poor in comparison to the 1st. i'm not sure if i want to see the 4th when it's been made!


----------



## vintageroses (May 22, 2010)

^^


----------



## kayley123 (May 23, 2010)

^^ITA, I enjoyed the 2nd one (not nearly as much as the 1st though), and couldn't sit through the 3rd.

The first *Pirates* would definitely be my most recent favorite, especially of the live-action variety.


----------



## Curly1908 (May 23, 2010)

1- The Princess & The Frog
2- The Lion King
3- The Little Mermaid
4- Beauty & the Beast
5- Fantasia


----------



## jaclynashley (May 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sinergy* 

 
_my absolute fave of all time is 

*Sleeping Beauty* : I just loved the story and Maleficent was to me the best villain ever, she was creepy and kind of pretty, powerful and c'mon a dragon! Aurora was everything good and sweet and Prince Phillip was a major hottie. I loved the fairies and I used to twirl around my room with my ken doll singing "i know you..i walked with you once upon a dream....." 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 




I thought I was the only one obsessed with Prince Philip!
So Sleeping Beauty is my favorite because her prince is my favorite and she has blonde hair, I had a thing for blonde hair when I was little...
But my favorite non-princess movie was Alice in Wonderland, again with the blonde hair but she had those yummy looking cookies and drinks!


----------



## littlepickle (May 24, 2010)

Yay Disney movies! 

1. Aladdin - LOVE. Aladdin was my first crush, haha!
2. Beauty & the Beast
3. Sleeping Beauty
4. The Lion King
5. Sleeping Beauty
6. The Little Mermaid
7. Oliver & Company

I was never a fan of Snow White.. as a child I thought she was a wuss and needed to stand up for herself! My sister & I loved Belle & Jasmine because they were feisty and knew what they wanted for themselves. 
I've actually been having a Disney fest the past couple of weeks since my boyfriend returned to the Bahamas. He's never seen a Disney movie! Crazy. I've watched all of the above, except The Lion King, which I haven't found at the dvd store yet. I did however comfort myself by pulling out the soundtrack - I still have the same one I've had since I was 6. My sister, brother & I used to dance around the lounge with lion tails on blasting it. Because we are cool. I still know all the words off by heart... glad that didn't come out at my 21st!


----------



## kiss (May 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sinergy* 

 
_*Alice in Wonderland *again read the story loved the cartoon..this was one of the first ones besides the Ichobod Crain one that scared the crap out of me as a kid. It was so wierd but I couldnt stop watching. _

 
If I had to pick two, it would be these 2! I love Ichabod and Alice in Wonderland is a masterpiece.


----------



## LMD84 (May 25, 2010)

just asked hubby to see what his fave disney is.... after half an hour of thought he said it was the jungle book 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 closely followed by the lion king and aladdin


----------



## BEA2LS (May 25, 2010)

No order here...
Little Mermaid
Lion King
Beauty and the Beast (I saw other versions before this came out and was so scared her dad would die in the end!!)
Peter Pan - I LOVE Peter Pan, i loved it more as I got older


----------



## kayley123 (May 26, 2010)

I actually think I might have to move Jungle Book up my list...it's still good after all these years...


----------



## LMD84 (May 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kayley123* 

 
_I actually think I might have to move Jungle Book up my list...it's still good after all these years..._

 
see i'm not a big fan of the jungle book.... not sure why. i don't like the songs and i'm not that into the storyline either...


----------



## vintageroses (May 26, 2010)

^^ REALLY? I love the songs!


----------



## BEA2LS (May 26, 2010)

i was never into jungle book though my boyfriend loves it


----------



## xsnowwhite (May 26, 2010)

alice in wonderland , little mermaid, beauty and the beast, aristocats, thumbelina(was that disney?) those were pretty much the ones i always watched


----------



## Senoj (May 26, 2010)

Yayy! Beauty and the Beast! I know just about every song. I loved that soundtrack!


----------



## LMD84 (May 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Senoj* 

 
_Yayy! Beauty and the Beast! I know just about every song. I loved that soundtrack!_

 
me too! everything about beauty and the beast is awesome


----------



## kimmietrinh (May 26, 2010)

I love pretty much all of the classic Disney movies!


----------



## kiss (May 26, 2010)

I love Ariel too, it's just so hard to pick! I love mermaids and often dreamed I was one as a kid, even now! haha I love the scene in Ariel where the french cook is preparing the food and the lobster is trying to get away. hilarious!

I remember I used to be neighbours with this family with 2 girls whom they home-schooled. They were very nice people but I think she was a bit too protective of them. She told me they weren't allowed to watch tv, and I was like well what about disney movies? in which she replied that they are all terrible. I was in shock.


----------



## kaliraksha (May 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xsnowwhite* 

 
_alice in wonderland , little mermaid, beauty and the beast, aristocats, thumbelina(was that disney?) those were pretty much the ones i always watched_

 

Thumbelina was Warner Brothers. I always thought of it as a Disney too until I found out a few years ago it wasn't.

Aristocrats! That also reminds me of my love for Lady and the Tramp. I never really thought of myself as a Disney lover... but it seems I can't get away from loving the movies I grew up with.


----------



## kayley123 (May 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_see i'm not a big fan of the jungle book.... not sure why. i don't like the songs and i'm not that into the storyline either... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Aw...I love the songs...especially "Bare Necessities," "I Wanna Be Like You," and "Colonel Hathi's March."  I dunno why, I just do! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  But hey, different strokes...


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kiss* 

 
_I love Ariel too, it's just so hard to pick! I love  mermaids and often dreamed I was one as a kid, even now! haha I love the  scene in Ariel where the french cook is preparing the food and the  lobster is trying to get away. hilarious!

I remember I used to be neighbours with this family with 2 girls whom  they home-schooled. They were very nice people but I think she was a bit  too protective of them. She told me they weren't allowed to watch tv,  and I was like well what about disney movies? in which she replied that  they are all terrible. I was in shock._

 
...?  They're all terrible?  How would she know they're terrible unless she saw them?...I mean, I understand how some TV can be bad for impressionable young minds, but...

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaliraksha* 

 
_Thumbelina was Warner Brothers. I always  thought of it as a Disney too until I found out a few years ago it  wasn't.

Aristocrats! That also reminds me of my love for Lady and the Tramp. I  never really thought of myself as a Disney lover... but it seems I can't  get away from loving the movies I grew up with._

 
Oh, Thumbelina...silly Warner Brothers trying to compete with Disney...I mean, they had Looney Tunes and Animaniacs, but...

I think you meant the AristoCATS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## Singmeanything (May 27, 2010)

Hands down Alice in Wonderland.

My friend has a 3 year old and she picked out the movie for us to watch and she choose that. I just LOVE it. and watching it with a child is amazing! Brought me back to when I did plus knowing how many years later children love the same movies we did is amazing


----------



## kiss (May 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kayley123* 

 
_



...?  They're all terrible?  How would she know they're terrible unless she saw them?...I mean, I understand how some TV can be bad for impressionable young minds, but...

:!_

 
She sounded like she saw them but who knows. I remember them watching bambi once so maybe she liked that one. 
I am surprised bambi is not getting any love, I loved that one too. thumper. lol


----------



## tarnii (May 30, 2010)

I had forgotten how great Disney was until I had kids and then I got to fall in love with them all over again.

The really great thing about Disney movies is that they are classic and my girls love the old ones just as much as the newer ones. Best of all for me they think it is really cool that I watched the same movies when I was thier age.


----------



## LMD84 (May 31, 2010)

i watched the aristocats the other day! that is a great film. i like the animation style and the songs are great! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but really there isn't much disney that i'm not a fan of! me and nick even went on a cruise in the bahamas on teh disney cruise line in 2008. that was amazing! disney everywhere!!!


----------



## lindas1983 (May 31, 2010)

Darby O'Gill and the little people, i loved this as a kid and the banshee scared the life outta me, plus its weird seeing sean connery before he was bond.  For this film being shot in the 50's I still think the effects look pretty good.


----------



## kayley123 (Jun 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_i watched the aristocats the other day! that is a great film. i like the animation style and the songs are great! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but really there isn't much disney that i'm not a fan of! me and nick even went on a cruise in the bahamas on teh disney cruise line in 2008. that was amazing! disney everywhere!!!_

 
Yeah, I know...
Oh, hey, anybody see The Gnome Mobile?  I think that was Disney too!


----------



## liibyz (Jun 5, 2010)

Fox & the Hound
Alice in Wonderland
The little Mermaid
Cinderella

In that order.


----------



## kayley123 (Jun 6, 2010)

haha...no Gnome Mobile?   Darn...


----------



## amelia.jayde (Jun 9, 2010)

Beauty and the Beast is my all time favorite, but I also love Tarzan, Alice in Wonderland and Sleeping Beauty.


----------



## kayley123 (Jun 24, 2010)

Yay Beauty & the Beast! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_i watched the aristocats the other day! that is a  great film. i like the animation style and the songs are great! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but really there isn't much disney that i'm not a fan of! me and nick  even went on a cruise in the bahamas on teh disney cruise line in 2008.  that was amazing! disney everywhere!!!_

 
Ah, Chevalier...Have you seen Gigi, Lou (you are Lou, right?...)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?  (And now I'm OT on my own thread! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## revinn (Jun 24, 2010)

I hated all the princess movies, except perhaps Mulan. So most of my Disney favorites are randoms!


----------



## PhuongyBaby (Jun 25, 2010)

It was soo hard to choose... But Now I really need to re watch Mulan and Sleeping beauty!!!


----------



## kayley123 (Jun 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *revinn* 

 
_I hated all the princess movies, except perhaps Mulan. So most of my Disney favorites are randoms!_

 
Hehe, Belle isn't a princess...I'm a bookworm too so I love her!


----------



## Hendrix (Jun 25, 2010)

Snow White was always my favourite princess, which is why it's going to be pretty hard for me to resist buying the whole Evil Queen collection this fall, even with the (rumoured?) bad packaging. And every time I've seen _Tarzan_ with my family, my mom goes on and on about how I'm exactly like Jane so I think I have to like that one.

And I have a real soft spot for a flop of a live-action called _Newsies_. If anyone else has seen this one, I'm sure you'll understand. xD


----------



## kayley123 (Jun 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hendrix* 

 
_Snow White was always my favourite princess, which is why it's going to be pretty hard for me to resist buying the whole Evil Queen collection this fall, even with the (rumoured?) bad packaging. And every time I've seen Tarzan with my family, my mom goes on and on about how I'm exactly like Jane so I think I have to like that one.

And I have a real soft spot for a flop of a live-action called Newsies. If anyone else has seen this one, I'm sure you'll understand. xD_

 
Oh, I have a few friends who LOVE Newsies...I've never seen it all the way through, but....
"Open the gates and seize the day!"
(GREAT song!)


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 26, 2010)

i shall be buying the princess and the frog on blu ray next week! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 very cool because i freaking love that movie! it's so cute and great music!


----------



## Leilani78 (Jun 26, 2010)

Mine would be Lion King and Lady and the Tramp. 
I watched enough Lion King to recite EVERY LINE. And Lady and the Tramp I will always love because I love dogs. 

Other disney movies that have a special place in my heart- Bambi and Oliver and Company. My very first disney movie was Bambi. My godmother took me to see it when I was a little toddler. LOL. I don't remember watching it, but I do remember riding the monorail (at pearlridge) and jumping over the gap. 
Oliver and Company also has a special place because I got Oliver in a happy meal. I brought that everywhere with me. Sadly I lost him in a ball pit during another visit to McDonalds.


----------



## kayley123 (Jun 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Leilani78* 

 
_Oliver and Company also has a special place because I got Oliver in a happy meal. I brought that everywhere with me. Sadly I lost him in a ball pit during another visit to McDonalds._

 
Awwww...


----------



## Cleopatruh (Jun 28, 2010)

WOW that is a hard question. I can't pick just one. But I voted The Lion King because I was obsessed with it when I was little. The other day I watched Snow White though and it made me cry (embarassingly enough) because it made me wish I was still a little girl.


----------



## GLAMORandGORE (Jun 28, 2010)

not sure if up is pixar or not, but UP if it's a disney! up&lilo and stitch are two of my favorite movies period (which is strange, considering almost all the others are horror movies) so they definitely rank on this list!


----------



## MelissaAnn (Jun 29, 2010)

My top 3 in this order 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Cinderella
Beauty & the Beast
Little Mermaid


----------



## kayley123 (Sep 19, 2010)

Hercules anyone?  James Woods as Hades is great!


----------



## kayley123 (Sep 19, 2010)

Oh, and guys, I saw The Emperor's New Groove at last--it was funny and worth watching, though not my favorite.  And I was expecting more music.  Still, though, I'd see it again sometime.


----------



## naturallyfab (Sep 19, 2010)

I adore Cinderella and Belle.  Cinderella  because I loved her dress when I was little 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  and Belle because she's one of the only disney princesses that didn't fall in love with her prince in the time span of a song


----------



## kenmei (Sep 20, 2010)

My absolute favorite is Beauty and the Beast, but Toy Story and the Princess and the Frog are close behind it!


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 21, 2010)

beauty and the beast is out on blu ray on the 1st of november and i am so freaking excited for it!


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Sep 21, 2010)

Tinkerbell! I'm obsessed with everything Tinkerbell, she's so cute!

As for the classics, i pretty much like them all. Fantasia, Aladdin and The Lion King have a special place in my heart!


----------



## finchkittie (Dec 3, 2010)

The Lion King. I am *obsessed* with this movie. I can't even tell you how many times I've seen it. It's just an awesome story and I love the art. I've actually considered a Lion King tattoo, heh. Now I feel the need to get offline and go watch it!


----------



## macgagalip (Dec 3, 2010)

My faves are Pinocchio, the Lion King...A Bugs life, Cars,Finding nemo,Mulan...etc
  	I really like all the movies... The one I don't like its : peter pan...


----------



## Aelya (Dec 7, 2010)

Best disney movie EVER : The lion king ! I cry everytime that I see it, I still hope that simba's dad doesn't died


----------



## DominicanBarbie (Dec 17, 2010)

I voted for Beauty and The Beast. Its by far my favorite disney movie that I can watch over and over! The music and story line is perfection. Little Mermaid is 2nd on my list and of course Mulan for female empowerment! Have 2 little girls we watch princess movies all the time


----------



## kayley123 (Jan 13, 2012)

bumpity bump!  Anybody else wanna vote, or edit their opinion?


----------

